# Rats Nest Open Series



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Here are the first 3 of 5 stops on Rats Nest Open Series. We will cap each event at 50 boats. Pre payment is accepted.














View attachment 293049


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

80 percent payout? are all the tourneys that?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

pawcat said:


> 80 percent payout? are all the tourneys that?


Not all tournaments are the same. Some payback 100% or somewhere in between. There are some costs involved in holding an event.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

k thanks


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

These are all 80% payout + plaques for 1ST-4TH and Big Bass


----------

